# visa extension advice urgently needed!



## girlinvancouver (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello there,

Well, it's all a bit complicated, but I basically need some clarification on extending a visitor visa (have been here five of my six month visa). The complication lies in the fact that I lost my passport in November and it is currently caught up in the backlog in the Washington processing office, so I am unable to apply online for an extension until it comes through. 

My visa runs out on March 15th, so I am wondering, would it be best to just return to the UK on that date and then fly back again, maybe a week later, and ask for a six month visitor visa on entry (not sure if there is a yearly limit, nothing stated on the CIC website, but have seen varying opinions online). 

I would prefer to apply for the entension while I am here, but I don't think I can due to my new passport being in transit - otherwise, is it possible for me to wait for the passport, visit the US for a few days, and then return to Canada and get another visitor visa at the border patrol?

Any help is so much appreciated - I am staying in Vancouver with my partner, who has a one year work visa and is currently working full time. I obviously am not working here, but want to stay with my partner in Vancouver for a few more months and then go travelling again before we head home in September.

Thanks in advance for any help on this, I have done nothing but research my options for the last week or two and am no clearer as to what to do!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi 

I don't know if you've spoken to an agent at the CIC Call Centre, but they may be able to provide you with the information you're looking for.

CIC Call Centre Services

1 888 242‑2100 (Toll Free in Canada)


Oggy


----------



## girlinvancouver (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you so much for the reply - I'll try them now!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

No problem at all. Hopefully you'll connect with someone that can provide the guidance you need. Like any call centre, it really depends on who picks up on your call... 


Oggy


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

]

Hi There

Each time I have tried to talk to someone at the CIC call centre I have never managed to talk to a 'person' As you can imagine that is very frustrating. You may have better luck.

I am an Aussie and I have recently applied for online for an extension of my 6 month tourist visa. I only had to provide a PDF of the cover page of my passport and not the passport itself. I don't know if this will help you as you may not have a photocopy of your cover page and as your passport is probably cancelled you will need your new one to apply with. (can the UK embassy fax you a copy of the cover page if its processed?)

Even if your passport arrived in the next few days I doubt it would be processed in time

I am quite sure you just can't skip over the USA or Mexican border, nor go to the Caribbean Islands to qualify for having left Canada(make sure you check this). You have to go further afield.

Even so, I went back to Australia for a short visa and on my return to Canada I had my baggage searched and was asked a lot of questions around why I had come back to Canada so soon. I had to prove to them that I wasn't in Canada to work and that I could support myself. They allowed me in but only gave me a 5 month visa this time.

I really think your best bet will be to try and talk to someone in CIC to explain your options to you. 

I hope this helps a little

Allan

.


----------

